# Galway wedding - hair and meal out



## emmt (6 Aug 2010)

Finally tying the knot in a registry office in Galway. Anyone got any recommendations for a hairdresser in Galway city to do my hair for the ceremony? Might even go for someone who would come into the hotel room to do three heads of hair - ceremony is at 10:40 so dont have much time in the morning.

Also, any really nice place to go for lunch afterwards? I wont hold ye to your recommendations, dont worry! I dont know the city at all so all suggestions very welcome.

Thanks


----------



## Sandals (6 Aug 2010)

Having got married in edinburgh few years ago (in reg office also) I would question the time you picked or were allocated. Lord its so early, we were at 2pm.  

As your staying in a hotel you'v hardly anytime to have a nice quiet breakfast (with himself or without), get organised, get dressed, hair, makeup etc, get to the office etc. 

I know we were all staying in Jurys and they couldnt have been nicer/more professional, they organised a taxi for Dad and I (when it landed a lovely old white car), recommended a hairdresser and even opened the dining room and gave a full meal for all our guests. Id contact your hotel and ask for their help.  

We hadnt gone in for huge planning ourselves but after meal, had few city pubs arranged and then onto to a nightclub.  If your day is starting so early its hard to keep the guests going (although maybe its just yourselves). 

Our reg ofice was beautiful and not at all what I thought it was goin to be. Made our day very special. Im a Galway girl myself so if pm me if anything I can help with.

Good luck with your plans and your married life together.


----------



## emmt (6 Aug 2010)

Thanks Sandals!

As far as the time of the ceremony goes, we were allocated that time and I just took it and didnt question it. I think they might only do mornings.  I'll just check with them to see if I can get a later time cos  you're quite right about having to 





> get organised, get dressed,  hair, makeup etc, get to the office etc.



The ceremony is carried out in a hotel room in Oughterard which isnt the nicest - glad I saw it beforehand or I'd have been disappointed on the day. You have it for half an hour and you can only do minimal stuff to personalise it...candles, flowers and music. Yours sounds like it was lovely tho...

There's only gonna be three witnesses so its a very quiet affair...


----------



## niceoneted (6 Aug 2010)

Cannot advise on hair as not from Galway but I have eaten in this place a few times and it is great. 
[broken link removed]

i would also perhaps look for a later time for the wedding if possible. 
Good luck and congratulations


----------



## becky (6 Aug 2010)

I'd go for someone coming to the hotel if possible. Try weddingsonline for suggestions. I'm presuming you're staying in the city so if you can't get someone to come to hotel, I'd recommend Bellisimo. You can park outside the door and you're the right side of town for Oughterard. I don't have any connection to Bellisim, just have gone there on and off over the years and never been disappointed.


----------



## Hillsalt (7 Aug 2010)

I know of two hairdressers that open at 8am. Renaissance on Merchants Road  (just off Eyre Square) and The Hut, Market Street (just off Shop Street) . Both have great reputations and my missus has used both.

Cookes Restaurant, as suggested above, it damn good. 

I live in Galway so feel free to ask any other question.


----------



## Sandals (8 Aug 2010)

I would email the hotel and ask them for their help/advice.  Im assuming your paying quite a fee to the hotel for the room (thats why we went to the city civic offices as it was free outside paying for the registar time) and so they should treat you as a VIP on this important day of your life. 

Cant believe it doesnt sound the nicest. Mine had all artifical flower arrangements that i could have them remove and replace with fresh, didnt bother.  Could have brought musicians etc, didnt bother had my two favourite CD songs piped over the airwaves by them. lovely job. only thing I was sorry I didnt do was hire a photographer so only have family captured photos which is awful now as day was really lovely.  

i know the area of oughterard and can say there is a lovely garden called St. Brdgids that is worth a visit (they also do civil weddings).  You could email them and ask about them organising a midday meal in their cafe. also check out the white gables in moycullen, also near there's a fabulous restaurant (evening only) and they are currently doing a four course menu for €40.  Again email/ring them and state wedding day extra, places are often only too willing to add that extra touch.

Good luck.


----------



## fizzelina (10 Aug 2010)

Kirwans Lane restaurant in Galway city is fab for a special occasion. I have no connection to it, just a previous happy customer. Your day sounds lovely and good luck with it, I'm sure it will be very special.


----------



## emmt (13 Aug 2010)

> Im assuming your paying quite a fee to the hotel for the room


The room in the Radisson is the "bog standard" location for civil weddings in Galway city which is probably why its not all done up wedding-like for the day. The day we saw the room, it was a small conference type room with chairs laid out with an 'aisle' between them leading to a table with a white cloth...

Ye all got me thinking...

I did a bit of Googling and came across Glenlo Abbey, which is pre-approved for civil weddings in their Abbey! Im so excited cos before this it was just a case of "get it over with" Gonna call down to them tomorrow to check them out and also to checkout
1) their Pullman restaurant
2) Cookes Restaurant
3) Bellisimo
4) white gables in moycullen
5) The hairdressers recommended by Hillsalt

Thank you all SO much for your input , its gonna make my day!


----------



## Hillsalt (13 Aug 2010)

The Glenlo is beautiful on a bad day and beautiful on a good day. The Pullman is an actual train which has stunning views looking downwards at of Lough Corrib. Good choice.

Happy wedding day.


----------



## mercman (13 Aug 2010)

I live in Oughterard so would love to know the Hotel that will only give you half an hour. Lousers. PM me if you could re the name of those creeps, cos there are some awful stories going around here about certain places.

Hairdressers -- try David Martin off Dock Road. Main man there is John and ask for him. Very obliging, and he also lives in Oughterard so you might be lucky and he could have a word with the Hotel, especially about their generosity and do the job on site. PM me again if you want his mobile number. I'll get it for you from my wife.

As for restaurants, the Pullman would be fine but a little cramped. Try the main restaurant in Glenlo, lots of space and the ideal place for something special like a wedding. Or the G Hotel which is also nice, or the Malthouse Restaurant off Quay Street. As was mentioned already the Kirwins Lane Restaurant and owned by the same person is O'Gradys on the Pier in Barna which is superb.

Go for it -- small is best and make it the best day of your life, cos most people try and get married just once, so enjoy.


----------



## emmt (17 Aug 2010)

> The Glenlo is beautiful on a bad day and beautiful on a good day.


Isnt it just! Just what I was looking for cos you cant depend on Summer  weather in Ireland let alone Autumn weather! The Pullman is cramped all  right but I think its cosy for what we're planning. 

I went to visit them at the weekend and they couldnt have been nicer.  They'll do the flowers to the colours I want, I can have the Abbey for  the day, theres a small bar that I can have closed off for the day,  they'll let us into the Pullman an hour early if I want and then the  probably back to the Cellar Bar for a bit of craic. Kinda like the idea  of staying there for the day rather than going into Galway for night  life - must be getting old!

Mercman, we could only have the room for half an hour cos the next  wedding was in half an hour. So, you had to be in and out in that time.  So that would prob be 10 mins to personalise, 10 mins to say I do and  then 10 mins to clean up. Not the most ideal! The main restaurant in  Glenlo is lovely too but is closed on Thursdays. Having said that, they  said they'd open is for us but we'd be the only table there...talk about  Billy No Mates! So I think I'll pass on that one. But again it shows  how helpful they all were there.

Civil weddings have already been performed in the Abbey so that wont be a  problem. Just to concrete the exact date that they'll be available and  then I put a shine on the 'oul ball and chain!

Really looking forward to it now and thanks a mill for all your  suggestions. I might start a new thread on how to lose the 10 or so lbs I  need to lose to get into my dress!!!


----------

